

Simple chat with HTML5 Server-Sent Events - motyar
http://motyar.info/mchat/roomnamehere

======
fmstephe
This is the first time I heard of Server-Side events. I am very impressed.
Using the old HTTP protocol, rather than websockets' fancy one (albeit with
more communication overhead), you can have a nice chat app.

On first glance this looks like it could provide an easier way to develop some
classes of application, with automatic reconnection. It's best feature is that
it is probably easier to provide backwards compatibility than websockets.

Thoughts?

The web just gets more exciting every day.

~~~
motyar
I am totally agree with you. We can write something that seems like pushing to
the webpage. and its fast too. thanks

~~~
fmstephe
Thanks for writing this prototype. Send me an email when you push the next
version out :)

~~~
motyar
Code is on github, feel free to fork <https://github.com/motyar/mchat>

------
motyar
Here are few more resources
<http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/eventsource/basics/> and
<http://html5doctor.com/server-sent-events/>

